#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  CMN goes Linux

## ChiangMai noon

you need to get a real operating system.

try the new ubuntu distribution.
 :Smile:

----------


## NickA

> you need to get a real operating system.  try the new ubuntu distribution.


Jesus Christ, that is your best post ever in the computer forum.

I would green you for it, but I do believe you are taking the piss, old boy :kma:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> I would green you for it, but I do believe you are taking the piss, old boy


i'm not.

i've got a fedora partition on my pc.

i use it just as often as i use windows, but haven't really got to grips with it yet.
chatting to a chap down the pub the other day and he told me the new ubuntu system was the easiest for non tek heads to use.

think I'll give it a go.

----------


## NickA

^what graphics card have you got?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> ^what graphics card have you got?


no idea.

bound to be an old one though. nvidea gforce springs to mind, is that a graphics card?

my system is getting to be ancient but still works great.

----------


## NickA

^if it's nvidia that's OK, linux doesn't like ATI.

I've got 1 GB of DDR RAM and an nvidia 6200 waiting for you if you ever decide to pop to bangkok.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> I've got 1 GB of DDR RAM and an nvidia 6200 waiting for you if you ever decide to pop to bangkok.


really.

thank you.

i'm seriously thinking about getting an all new machine.

you can get something half decent for less than 13,000 at the moment.

will leave the old machine as a download one.

----------


## NickA

^^how would that work unless you had two internet connections?

I've basically rebuilt my system for 6,000 baht (CPU, Motherboard, graphics card + memory), so if your monitor, case, hard drive, keyboard and DVD writer are OK, that might be the better way to go.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

just downloading the latest ubuntu now.

can i just run it from the windows screen or do i need to create a start up disk?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> ^^how would that work unless you had two internet connections?


stop it tristram.

i'm not that thick.

----------


## NickA

> will leave the old machine as a download one.


Would maybe be better to keep your old one as a linux machine and then buy a new one for Windows or vice versa. No point having a dedicated download machine unless it has it's own internet connection because these new computers can do more than 1 thing at once :Smile:

----------


## NickA

> just downloading the latest ubuntu now.  can i just run it from the windows screen or do i need to create a start up disk?


Normally have to burn a CD or DVD, stick it in and reboot. Seriously if you're thinking of getting a new computer, don't bother with the dual boot rubbish, just use linux. If things go wrong, buy a new 'un and have windows on that.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Normally have to burn a CD or DVD, stick it in and reboot.


is azureus easy enough to set up in ubuntu.

had murders with it in fedora.

----------


## NickA

^yes, very easy, as is firefox. 

Most windows applications (including games) run fine for me, although I don't use many.

----------


## mrsquirrel

Oh no.

Didn't CMN say many moons ago that he was going to write  a package for linux in 6 weeks or somehting like that.

I had to stop using linux cause I couldn't find a reliable way of streaming videos to my xbox.

Rather miffed aboot that but all the available options just didn't cut it.

Although I could always just use the missus's machine for it.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

i should point out that this thread is a mod creation, it was unfairly split from benbaas "windows sux" thread.

----------


## melvbot

Im grabbing the mac live cd now. Havent seen linux for a while. Suse on Win was my last one. Think it was 5 CD's, that was a pain

----------


## lom

^^ unfairly he said... :rofl:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

If I'm going to do this, i need to create more hard drive space.

can anyone tell me how to remove fedora from its partition and re-integrate the space with the rest of the system? (about 40 gigs I think)

----------


## mrsquirrel

> If I'm going to do this, i need to create more hard drive space.  can anyone tell me how to remove fedora from its partition and re-integrate the spacew it with the rest of the system? (about 40 gigs I think)


Thought you were a computer expert now. Giving advice to people and setting up their systems.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Thought you were a computer expert now. Giving advice to people and setting up their systems.


you going to help me or just be cock??

----------


## mrsquirrel

> you going to help me or just be cock??


Be a cock.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
twat.
 :Smile:

----------


## mrsquirrel

You need to download a partition manager.

Now if you are going for a complete install of Fedore/Ubuntu you don't.

All you have to do is install it. It will give you the option of using your whole hdd and erasing it.

Job done.

Just make sure you BACKUP anything you need because it will be gone.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
sounds dangerous to me.

all i want to do is to re-integrate the 40 gigs with the rest of the system.

----------


## mrsquirrel

> BSG


Black Single Gays - are you into queer blacks like Chiang Mai Baboon?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Now I can watch the last 3 episodes of BSG I downloaded.


did i mention they find earth and it's all fukked up?

----------


## Begbie

Yes you did.

----------


## Agent_Smith

^^Your lucky I don't hunt you down and force you to have sex with your wife, Spoiler Monkey!  :Mad:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

join in here for theories, speculation.

https://teakdoor.com/the-multimedia-f...you-think.html (Battlestar Galactica...what do you think is the end game? warning, spoilers.)

----------


## Agent_Smith

Was tempted to peek in there earlier but wanna see the eps before I make any comments.  I've got a guess for the 5th cylon but want to hold off till I see the last show (unless it's revealed then?)

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> I've got a guess for the 5th cylon but want to hold off till I see the last show (unless it's revealed then?)


Lee Adama, hardly a surprise.

----------


## Agent_Smith

Not.

Nice try.

----------


## NickA

The fifth pylon is CMN

----------


## ChiangMai noon

need help.

i have copied everything i need from my 160 gig hard drive (windows) and am ready to incorporate it into ubuntu.

i will leave the 40 gig windows drive where it is, just in case.

how the fukk do i do this?

----------


## Butterfly

Type: man "I am a computer moron"

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Type: man "I am a computer moron"


fukk off homonger.
 :kma:

----------


## NickA

> i have copied everything i need from my 160 gig hard drive (windows) and am ready to incorporate it into ubuntu.


you'll need a partation manager... I think gparted is OK.

So type "sudo apt-get install gparted"

then it should be in your menu.. probably under system or utilities. 

Run it and you should be able to reformat the windows bit as ext2 or whatever you want it to be. You can then either merge it or set it at a separate mount point, for example "~/downloads"

I've never used it though, so that is a bit of a guess.

----------


## NickA

Just for you I'm installing it myself to have a look.

----------


## NickA

OK, once you've installed GParted, load it up and you should get something like this...


Click on the partition you want to do, then click on "Partition" and go down to the menu option "Format to..." and select whatever format your other partitions are in (probably ext3).

Then click on the formatted partition again and set a mount point. You will probably need to go into your home directory and create a folder like /videos first. then set the mount point to /home/CMN/videos.

----------


## NickA

...or it might be easier to delete the windows partition and then resize the ubuntu partition to use the new space :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Well, I'm just about to install Ubuntu on my laptop, so this should be fun. I briefly tried Mandriva, but it wouldn't boot from the CD, and it's a bit gay sounding, so I think I'll give Ubuntu a go. If it doesn't boot, I've got Dban ready on a flash drive.

Here we go....

----------


## ChiangMai noon

good decision.

it's a really nice operating system.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

If it works, I intend to fuck up my home PC with it afterwards.  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Well, this is going well. Nothing can boot from my HD (yes, the HD does work and is first in the boot order) which means I can't get Dban to work as well as Ubuntu. 

That fucking piece of shite Windows will not be banished. Anyone know how I can get rid of it?

----------


## lom

^ BIOS Setup - put your CD/DVD-drive first in the boot order list.

When booting next time you'll get a prompt for a few seconds "Press any key to boot from CD".
That is if you have a bootable CD in the drive , otherwise BIOS will try to boot from the second item in the list which should be your harddisk.

----------


## Butterfly

MtD fucking OwNeD, couldn't happen to a better person  :Smile: 

want the solution ? re-insert your fucking XP restore CD  :rofl:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> the HD does work and is first in the boot order





> put your CD/DVD-drive first in the boot order list.


Hello!?




> When booting next time you'll get a prompt for a few seconds "Press any key to boot from CD".


I know it should, but it just hangs until I power it off.




> MtD fucking OwNeD, couldn't happen to a better person


Owned? In what way? 

"Oh no! My old laptop won't boot from a CD!!"

Very scary...

----------


## Butterfly

^ stick to HTML, webboy  :Smile:

----------


## lom

> Hello!?


Yes, hello :Smile: 
You claim you have your HD first in the boot order list.
You will never get a boot from a CD until the CD-drive is first in the boot order list.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Sorry. I meant to say that my CD is first in the pecking order.

----------


## lom

Then boot from your Win XP install CD, just to see if you get the "Press any key to boot from CD" prompt. If you do then your CD-drive is ok.

You may have forgotten to tick "Make bootable CD" in your burner program..
Some programs detect automatically that it should do a bootable CD, others don't.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> You may have forgotten to tick "Make bootable CD" in your burner program..


I'll take a look to see it my ISO burning prog has that option. Cheers.






> Then boot from your Win XP install CD, just to see if you get the "Press any key to boot from CD" prompt. If you do then your CD-drive is ok.


I'll try that too.

I just want to get rid of Windows. It's now decided that half my RAM isn't there. When I took a chip out recently, it said "oh, you've only got 256 now - is that kosher?" and it was. But when I put it back in, it said nowt and still only uses one side. It does me 'ed in.  :Sad:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> You may have forgotten to tick "Make bootable CD" in your burner program..


This is only an option if you are compiling a new disc, rather than burning an ISO image. As the ISO is designed to be bootable, it makes sense.

At the moment, the laptop is checking the installation (and has been for a while now). The disc light is flashing away, so I'll leave it for a few hours if necessary.

----------


## mrsquirrel

Well that's Acer for you.

Pure shite.

----------


## Butterfly

^ told him already, he wouldn't listen the poor fool !!!  :Smile: 

ACER are for webboys and English teachers !!!

----------


## mrsquirrel

^^^ yeah MTD quit QQ

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Well that's Acer for you.


It's a Compaq.  :kma: 

Anyway, I reset to default the BIOS stuff, and it now boots from disc, but it gets a Kernal Panic if I try to either install it or run Dban. Just doing a memory test and there's red shit everywhere. 

I may as well stick with bloody Windows. It might be shite, but at least it worked.

----------


## Butterfly

^ looks like hardware problem, maybe time to buy a new PC ? I would recommend buying a Mac, as you seem to completely hopeless when it comes to computers  :Smile:

----------


## lom

> Just doing a memory test and there's red shit everywhere.


Probably related to the problem you mentioned regarding a memory module not appearing.
You blamed Windows for it, but Windows only knows about memory that it has been told of by BIOS. And if BIOS can't find all of it..

Run your memory modules one by one to see which one has problems.

----------


## Property

> you can get something half decent for less than 13,000 at the moment.


define _half decent_

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Probably related to the problem you mentioned regarding a memory module not appearing. You blamed Windows for it, but Windows only knows about memory that it has been told of by BIOS. And if BIOS can't find all of it..


I fixed the memory problem before I ran the memory test.

At the end of the day, I don't think this laptop is going to run Linux. If Dban can load, then nothing will. It's no big deal, as I don't use this laptop, that's why I wanted to try it.

----------


## lom

> At the end of the day, I don't think this laptop is going to run Linux.


Maybe it's not old enough to be supported  :Smile: 

I was gonna build myself a linux media center server/client (Ubuntu based) so bought a new
hi-tech motherboard and graphic card for that purpose.
I'll have to put them in a drawer for a couple of years until some of the linux volunteer software creators have found enough time to write drivers for them.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

It's about 4 years old (or maybe 3). Compaq Presario 2800 with a P4 1.5Gb.

I thought it would be poifect for the job. I suppose I'll have to continue my quest of trawling through the millions of posts on various forums where other people can't get it to work either...

----------


## ChiangMai noon

worked on my machine.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> worked on my machine.


Maybe I should just wait until Christmas and use Frankie's help then?

----------


## lom

> worked on my machine.


Yeah, and how annoying do you think it is to know that?  :Smile: 
It proves my theory though that it has to be real old shit in order to be linux compatible..

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Maybe I should just wait until Christmas and use Frankie's help then?


jardine helped me out.

a real smooth install it was.

took about 10 minutes.





> It proves my theory though that it has to be real old shit in order to be linux compatible..


you really should be banned from this thread.
 :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

I bet KNOPPIX LIVE would work right away, a P4 is quite recent and decent

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I bet KNOPPIX LIVE would work right away, a P4 is quite recent and decent


Well, let's see shall we, as nothing else is working.

----------


## RigPig

Gee boys I couldn't read all of this thread I had to skip to the end.  I am running Ubuntu and I have never had any problems.  It has a partition manager so you don't need partition magic.  I dual booted mine at first but have got rid of the windows partition or I should say just use it as another partition on the drive.  I did delete all the rubbish and then re sized the partition. You can even run it from the CD (slow though cause it keeps reading from it) or run it under Windows I believe as a virtual machine.  No virus (that can hurt it).  Some of the things in the new Firefox take a bit of getting used to but hey if you run it it is the latest.  Open office is easier to use and does more than I need.  If I can help I will but I am no geek  Tony

----------


## El Gibbon

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> I bet KNOPPIX LIVE would work right away, a P4 is quite recent and decent
> 
> 
> Well, let's see shall we, as nothing else is working.


Apparently the KNOPPIX LIVE DC is used frequently to get a machine into the Linux mode so that you can then go and dig around and find the problem causing the install to fail. I did it when trying to get Ubuntu up, sadly there was nothing I could do about the problem I faced - some kind of ram issue that was specific to the Acer I was trying to mount it on.

Ended up installing an older version of Ubuntu (7 something) which worked fine and then did the automatic update, took some time but works a charm.

E. G.

----------


## Agent_Smith

I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 and my update manager is "encouraging" me to update to 8.04

CMn, or anyone else, are you running this version and are there any problems?  Will all my files be safe if I update?  This version is running just fine and I'd hate to screw something up by updating--you know, if it ain't broke etc...

----------


## ChiangMai noon

I'm using 8.04.

according to people that have upgrade, they didn't see any advantage, I'd stick with what you have if you are happy with it.

I'm happy enough with my version but it's the first ubuntu system I have used.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I've got a copy of Knoppix, but little time at the moment, so I'll give it a go in the future. Thanks for all the help. Fuck you Butterfly :)

----------


## melvbot

8.10 with its usually quirky name has been released so hers a link to a few tips for you Linuxers out there

Linux: Five Tweaks for Your New Ubuntu Desktop

----------


## ChiangMai noon

quite happy with the version I have at the moment.

anybody tried 8.10?

are there any benefits?

----------


## melvbot

if it aint broke......

----------


## daveboy

> are there any benefits?


Enabling Thai script is a piece of piss  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

> Thanks for all the help. Fuck you Butterfly


missed that,

duly noted and redded !!!   :Smile:

----------


## melvbot

No idea if this is of use or news to anyone but it was on a website I geek around on.

How To Install Microsoft Text Fonts In Ubuntu Linux | MakeUseOf.com

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
useful it is, thanks.

i'm changing the title of this thread to something less insulting.

----------


## kingwilly

> i'm changing the title of this thread to something less insulting.


bladdy power hungry mod. 

I preferred the first title.

----------


## watterinja

> Simulation environment
> 
> Research simulation into momentum wave phenomena in almost incompressible fluids, is performed on a rather simple platform. Some basic details are listed below.
> 
> Computer
> Motherboard              Asus P5B SE
> CPU                         Intel Pentium D (Celeron) (2 cpu) - 2.8 GHz
> RAM                         Memory4 off Kingston KVR800D2N5/2G - total 8 Gb
> Operating system       Suse Linux Enterprise Server 10 SP1 (x86_64)
> ...


Try that for size...  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

^ nah, looks like a crap title.

----------


## baldrick

if you want to have a play , grab a flash drive ( they are cheap ) and head over to pendrivelinux.com - using qmeu you can run other distros while you are running you main OS ( give slax a try )

----------


## melvbot

Amarok 2.0

Download - Amarok Wiki

Also a BETA for Mac and Windows, interesting.....

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Amarok 2.0


amarok really uses up big lumps of my PC resources.

had to get rid of it.

i need a new PC i guess.

----------


## melvbot

I'll give it a whirl and see what its like, more out of boredom than anything.

----------


## Butterfly

> i need a new PC i guess.


probably not. More like you need some nice optimization.

----------


## watterinja

^#334^   Any takers out there?   :Confused:

----------


## melvbot

> ^#334^   Any takers out there?


What do you mean? Are you selling the system?

----------


## watterinja

Nope, I'm asking someone to read the spec & operating parameters - & make an informed comment.

This is what an affordable Linux platform can do. CFD computation (Navier Stokes) is one of the more arduous simulation requirements to be asked of a stable platform. This type of environment is where Linux excels.

It was an attempt to provoke a level of high-tech computer discussion around the Linux platform.   :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> high-tech computer discussion around the Linux platform.


ahh, but this is the 'help me, i'm a luddite thread'.

----------


## watterinja

^ Luddites don't do Linux... yet.  :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Luddites don't do Linux... yet


i must be the exception then.

 :Smile:

----------


## melvbot

> Nope, I'm asking someone to read the spec & operating parameters - & make an informed comment.


  Spec wise its absolutely average. The software looks specialist so only yourself and colleagues would know that end. I dont really have much use for stuff that solves PDE's.  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Spec wise its absolutely average.


Careful. You'll hurt his planetary sized ego...

----------


## snookmas

anyone try Wubi 8.10?

----------


## Wallalai

> Amarok 2.0
> 
> Download - Amarok Wiki
> 
> Also a BETA for Mac and Windows, interesting.....



From what I've read on different forums Amarok is bugged and not useable. Lots of complaints about it and the whole KDE4. Most of the people has returned to the old Amarok 1.6.

----------


## watterinja

> Originally Posted by watterinja
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm asking someone to read the spec & operating parameters - & make an informed comment.
> 
> 
>  *Spec wise its absolutely average*. The software looks specialist so only yourself and colleagues would know that end. I dont really have much use for stuff that solves PDE's.


That's precisely the point - except for the 8 Gb of RAM.

*Linux Server* can turn a fairly plain-vanilla motherboard into a stable workstation capable of supporting reasonable operating RAM. Try WinXP, Windows Server 2003, or even as it happens - OpenSuse 10.x - they all splutter with the vary large RAM. OpenSuse is ok up to around 4 Gb, but struggles over that for CFD work, which is very memory-interactive.

Wasn't too long ago that many University mainframes didn't allow this much RAM per user.

----------


## baldrick

I noticed our resident linux guru has released a book

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
thanks.

new avatar potential.
 :Smile:

----------


## watterinja

^^ Luvley. Green on its way.

----------


## baldrick

you could buy yourself a PDF copy for 22USD
The Pragmatic Bookshelf | Ubuntu Kung Fu

or just torrent it
http://www.torrentdownloads.net/down...u+Kung+Fu.html

----------


## Agent_Smith

What is the procedure for copying .gif files?  When I attempt to copy one it just comes across as a still picture.

----------


## melvbot

Im a big fan of Quicksilver on my Mac so as this looks pretty simialar and claim to have had loads of bugs fixed it might be worth a look

Downloads: GNOME Do 0.8 Brings Great Plug-Ins, Intuitive Dock to Linux

----------

